# Waiting for first lambs: worse than being pregnant?



## faegood (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey, all- we have a very small flock of Tunis here in rural NC. This December, we brought Neville the Ram home to breed our 2 girls, and according to the bright blue mating crayon, he was successful. They sure LOOK pregnant, but the date has passed for expected lambs from Ethyl. She appears to have dropped, as her belly is lower and she seems to have a bit of a waist now, which definitely wasn't the case a week ago. But I am losing my mind, checking for all the things- and I expect it's like false labor was for me: if you have to think things MIGHT be happening, they probably aren't. 

Anyway. Just posting in hopes that (like bringing an umbrella)- this will be the magic that gets everything rolling. Our second ewe's date is 8th-12th. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 8, 2020)

Well....let's hope things happen. 

Can you take pics. of their rear ends, tail raised if it is long enough, to show the vulva and udder? (Yes, I know, but us sheep folk can guess best when we see the 'business end' as to if/when they are going to produce).

Watch out for other signs of impending lambing.....seeking solitude, going off their food, and finally, pawing the ground.(some ewes don't do ANY of these, but most do)

Good luck.


----------



## faegood (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks  - I'll take some more-recent photos today. I suspect that they weren't actually bred the first time Neville attempted (new job and all), so we're really looking at their second heat cycle as the lift-off date.

No significant udder yet, swollen but not floppy vulva. First time, though- apparently they're less floppy for that (I hate these terms).

~fgg


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 8, 2020)

"Floppy Vulva" is a definite sheep term on this site!  LOL

After breeding I always do a count and show future possible dates on the calendar just in case the first breeding was not fertile.  If Neville (love the name) was not with any other ewes before breeding these ewes he may have been shooting blanks for the first go round.  

Don't worry about missing the first due date, Keep watching and mark the next date down.  My ewes have been known to be late or hit on the second breeding and my son always argues about me wanting to turn them back out of the  jugs to graze.  He is usually right.  If I do it anyway, we have lambs in the gully  !  If I don't I get to hear "I told you so".  There are benefits and down sides to having children that grew up with livestock breeding!

They are bred, and eventually will lamb.  Just keep an eye on them for their next due date about 2 weeks off the first date.  Good luck!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2020)

If you’re not crazy you will be. Sheep do that to you. LOL


----------



## WildersMilkMaid (Jun 8, 2020)

I have goats but I can relate... waiting for babies is definitely worse than being pregnant! At least when you’re pregnant you “feel” different when your time is near. Hard to ask the sheep if they feel any different hehe. Best of luck with the lambing!


----------



## secuono (Jun 8, 2020)

But they're not floppy, they're jiggly like jello! 😅


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 8, 2020)

LOL!  Also another specific sheep term!  

I particularly like how both sheep and got will hold their breath when you sneak out to look at them.  It makes you think they are in labor!  Then as I walk away I would swear I hear them snickering!


----------



## faegood (Jun 8, 2020)

secuono said:


> But they're not floppy, they're jiggly like jello! 😅


I think that's worse!


----------



## secuono (Jun 8, 2020)

faegood said:


> I think that's worse!



You could mold one out of jello and it'd be spot on! Gross, but 100% accurate of impending lambs!

Humans have floppy ones...


----------



## faegood (Jun 12, 2020)

We have movement! Lucy, whose calculated dates run from today through Sunday, had the same swollen but still folded vulva yesterday that she’s had for the last couple weeks. We got caught in the barn in a thunderstorm, and Lucy spent the whole time gently rocking and picking up her feet. She looks - thoughtful, maybe?

Today, all vulva folds are GONE! One smooth swollen expanse- even her butt wrinkles (good band name) are gone. She’s a fat tailed sheep and HATES having her tail lifted, so no photos. Nipples are bigger, much firmer, and udder is filling.

We are TOTALLY going to have lambs.


----------



## WildersMilkMaid (Jun 15, 2020)

faegood said:


> We have movement! Lucy, whose calculated dates run from today through Sunday, had the same swollen but still folded vulva yesterday that she’s had for the last couple weeks. We got caught in the barn in a thunderstorm, and Lucy spent the whole time gently rocking and picking up her feet. She looks - thoughtful, maybe?
> 
> Today, all vulva folds are GONE! One smooth swollen expanse- even her butt wrinkles (good band name) are gone. She’s a fat tailed sheep and HATES having her tail lifted, so no photos. Nipples are bigger, much firmer, and udder is filling.
> 
> We are TOTALLY going to have lambs.


It’s HAPPENING!  Keep us updated! Fingers crossed for easy birth.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 15, 2020)

Wait 'til the udder looks like a balloon, the teats pointed, and the ewe waddling like a duck....than you're there .

I think I looked a lot more than thoughtful when labour hit......more like horrified. But relax, generally ewes cope remarkably well and are able to do the whole thing without any help.

Try to see as much of the birth(s) as you can, then you will know what new lamb life looks like.....but YouTube is great fro getting a good idea.

Good Luck.


----------

